# Nightride am Tiergarten



## G-zero (14. Oktober 2005)

Hallo Leute, 

seit dieser Saison beschäftige ich mich als blutiger nightride Anfänger mit dem Thema und ich bin begeistert. Da es allerdings nicht so spannend ist alleine in der Nacht die Tiergarten trails richtung Brunn zu fahren, hier nun der Aufruf an alle Nürnberger Nachtbiker. Ich schlage einfach mal den Mittwoch zum biken vor. Ich werde also kommenden *Mittwoch * um *18:00 Uhr * am *Haupteingang Tiergarten * sein. Wäre super wenn jemand mitfährt. Geplant ist eine lockere Tour 1 bis 2 Stunden um halbwegs fit durch den Winter zu kommen. Andere Zeiten wären am mittwoch auch ok. Wie schaut´s aus ?

Tobi


----------



## Florian (14. Oktober 2005)

Ich find es ja fast allein spannender, so nachts draußen im Wald, abhängig von irgendeinem selbstzusammengezimmerten Leuchtteil, aber nichts desto Trotz fahr ich auch lieber in der Gruppe nachts.

Ich kann momentan zwar nix sicheres Versprechen, aber ich versuch Mittwoch 18:00h da zu sein.

Mein Vorschlag wär aber, den Start auf 19:00h zu verlegen. 
Erstens ist das Zeitlich entspannter für mich und zweitens entfällt dann das eher nervige Dämmerungsfahren, wo man ne Zeit lang net weiß, ob es mit oder ohne Lampe besser geht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## orchknurz (14. Oktober 2005)

ALSO um 19:00 hätte ich auch zeit... evtl. noch 2 kumpels . 
für ne tiergarten-brunn-birkensee runde bin ich immer zu haben


----------



## G-zero (15. Oktober 2005)

super   

dann neuer Termin* Mittwoch Haupteingang Tiergarten um 19:00 Uhr*.
Ich hoffe mein Einstiegs Sigma Akku hält durch. Bin aber auf der Suche nach einem besseren. 

gruß


----------



## Eraserhead-de (17. Oktober 2005)

Hi Tobi,


19.00 Uhr klingt gut; ich denke, ich bin dabei!  - mehr als Sigma Mirage +X habe ich auch nicht zu bieten...


----------



## Florian (17. Oktober 2005)

Bin auch dabei, wobei es jobmäßig auch eng werden könnte. 
Dann würd ich hier im Forum bis spätestens Mi 17:00h absagen!


----------



## orchknurz (17. Oktober 2005)

DANN machen wir wohl ne SIGMA tour.  
          meine jungs und ich fahren auch mit der sigma 5+10 watt.


----------



## fevil (18. Oktober 2005)

Dürfen auch Mädchen mitfahren????
Wenn ja wäre ich auch mit dabei.
Grüsse
Doris


----------



## G-zero (18. Oktober 2005)

fevil schrieb:
			
		

> Dürfen auch Mädchen mitfahren????
> Wenn ja wäre ich auch mit dabei.
> Grüsse
> Doris


na klar können auch Mädels mit ! 

bis dann

Tobi


----------



## orchknurz (19. Oktober 2005)

MOIN,
akkus geladen ???
bin bis morgen nicht online...
hoffe ihr kommt heute um 19:00 zum tiegarten ... werde versuchen  nicht einzuschlafen da mich jemand morgens um 2 schon geweckt hat und ich keine sekunde mehr geschlafen habe.  
Grüsse, Flo


----------



## wotan_S_rache (19. Oktober 2005)

wenn nix mehr gravierendes dazwischenkommt, werde ich auch mal meinen kinderwagen zum tiergarten schieben..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Diva (19. Oktober 2005)

fevil schrieb:
			
		

> Dürfen auch Mädchen mitfahren????
> Wenn ja wäre ich auch mit dabei.
> Grüsse
> Doris



Hey Doris, Du hier im Forum? 
Viel Spaß heute abend!
Wir sehen uns morgen,
Manu


----------



## Florian (20. Oktober 2005)

Tja, die Mädels haben sich zwar nicht blicken lassen, trotzdem war es eine schöne Tour.
Ich freu mich schon auf nächsten Mittwoch!
florian


----------



## orchknurz (20. Oktober 2005)

Florian schrieb:
			
		

> Tja, die Mädels haben sich zwar nicht blicken lassen, trotzdem war es eine schöne Tour.
> Ich freu mich schon auf nächsten Mittwoch!
> florian




DA STIMME ICH ZU...
auf die nächste tour freue ich mich auch, nur kann ich normal mittwoch nicht... 
di. do. so. die restlichen tage bin ich mit meinen huskies auf der waldautobahn unterwegs...

hoffe es klappt bald mal wieder...
P.S. hat jemand lust evtl. übernächstes we. im fichtelgebirge ne ca 3h tour zu fahren ???


----------



## showman (21. Oktober 2005)

Na vielleicht laß ich mich nächsten Mittwoch auch mal blicken wenn net gerast wird und auch ein paar Trails unter die Stollen genommen werden.

Gruß Showman


----------



## G-zero (23. Oktober 2005)

Kann mich nur anschließen !  
Diese Tour schreit nach einer Wiederholung. 
Wie schauts aus wieder *Mittwoch 19:00 Haupteingang Tiergarten* ? 

gruß

Tobi


----------



## showman (26. Oktober 2005)

Geht heut was? Werd wenns net pisst mit mit meiner besseren Hälfte und nem Kumpel da sein. 

Gruß Showman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Florian (26. Oktober 2005)

Ich bin dabei, wenn's net schifft.


----------



## Riddick (26. Oktober 2005)

Meine Sigmas sind zwar heute angekommen, aber meine Frau hat's nicht mehr geschafft, den Akku ans Ladegerät zu stöpseln, bevor sie weg musste.   

Und mit 'nem Akku mit unbekanntem Ladezustand macht's wenig Sinn, in die Dunkelheit zu starten.   Vielleicht beim nächsten Mal.

Riddick


----------



## Florian (26. Oktober 2005)

Wieder ne sehr schöne Tour!


----------



## G-zero (29. Oktober 2005)

Hallo Freunde der Nacht ! 

natürlich wird es auch diesen Mittwoch wieder einen Nightride geben.
Wieder am Haupteingang Tiergarten um 19:00 Uhr. 

gruß


----------



## marinfire (29. Oktober 2005)

ist noch platz am tiergarten?
super dass sich da etwas festes bildet! -wenn noch platz ist im wald bin ich gerne auch dabei! 19:00 uhr finde ich entspannt und dunkel ists jetzt dann nach der zeitumstellung auch schon...

gruss

marinfire


----------



## marinfire (29. Oktober 2005)

ich meinte:"....auch schon um 6 oder früher"


----------



## Florian (2. November 2005)

Platz haben wir allemal noch!
Ich bin auf jeden Fall dabei - muss aber etwas abkürzen so dass ich so ca 20:45 zurück bin. 
Muss euch ja net stören ich find auch allein heim *g*


----------



## Florian (2. November 2005)

Wie regenfest seid ihr?


----------



## G-zero (2. November 2005)

gute frage, heute nachmittag hat es schon etwas geregnet    
falls es regnet bin ich nicht dabei. aber momentan sieht es ja ganz gut aus.

Tobi


----------



## Florian (2. November 2005)

War wieder Klasse, wenn wir auch nur zu zweit waren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SpongeBob (4. November 2005)

Hört sich ja echt interessant an was ihr da macht   

Würde auch mitmachen aber

1. Seit Jahren habe ich kein Leuchtmittel, ohne Licht wird die Sache doch noch Interessanter 
2. Werd ich Probleme habe euch zu folgen, also zumindest Berg hoch und auf geraden Passagen   
3. Kommt am Mittwoch Stargate um 20:15 Uhr, das nicht zu gucken geht ja mal garnicht


----------



## wotan_S_rache (4. November 2005)

SpongeBob schrieb:
			
		

> Hört sich ja echt interessant an was ihr da macht
> 
> Würde auch mitmachen aber
> 
> ...


das kann sie geholfen werden:
1.) http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=192047
3.) optional fahre ich Dotag vom Tiergarten weg, da ich meist schon Ditag in ER nachts fahre.
2.) sind mein ziel trails und passagen bei denen die geschwindigkeit keine Rolle spielt

=> also melden


----------



## oBATMANo (4. November 2005)

> 2.) sind mein ziel trails und passagen bei denen die geschwindigkeit keine Rolle spielt



also eher schöne technische schwierige Trails?
Auf flachen Wegen hinterher keuchen möcht ich auch nicht.
Meine momentane Form müßt irgendwo hinten im Keller liegen.


----------



## wotan_S_rache (4. November 2005)

oBATMANo schrieb:
			
		

> also eher schöne technische schwierige Trails?
> Auf flachen Wegen hinterher keuchen möcht ich auch nicht.
> Meine momentane Form müßt irgendwo hinten im Keller liegen.



???  oBATMANo==SpongeBob ???

na logo.... der buck und brunn bietet da echt viel...... man muss sich halt dran gewöhnen, dass man erstmal nix sieht wenn man irgenwo runterhüpft bzw. fährt, aber dann macht das echt laune....


----------



## oBATMANo (4. November 2005)

> ??? oBATMANo==SpongeBob ???


  

pfft 

Batman






Sponge Bob





Bin glaub nächste Woche mal dabei.


----------



## Shaun Palmer Jr (4. November 2005)

Spongebob is doch eh Gay... siehe Foto
1. Kein Leuchtmittel 
2. Keine Beraufskills
3. Fernsehgucker

mann ich bin heut echt gut drauf


----------



## SpongeBob (4. November 2005)

Shaun Palmer Jr schrieb:
			
		

> Spongebob is doch eh Gay... siehe Foto
> 1. Kein Leuchtmittel
> 2. Keine Beraufskills
> 3. Fernsehgucker
> ...


----------



## Ritzelschrubber (7. November 2005)

Findet das diesen wieder Mittwoch statt? Würde mit einem Kollegen gerne vorbeikommen
Gruß
Hannes


----------



## Florian (7. November 2005)

Aber natürlich: 19:00h am Tiergarten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ritzelschrubber (8. November 2005)

Sorry - muß mich/uns für morgen leider wieder abemelden.
Hannes


----------



## SpongeBob (8. November 2005)

Ich auch, bekannt Probleme:

1. Kein Licht
2. Bergauf und so
3. Stargate   
4. Bin ich kein Batman


----------



## Florian (9. November 2005)

Also wenn außer mir keiner kommt lass ich es halt heut auch.
Zum Glück hab ich es heut nachmittag schon kurz aufs Rad geschafft!


----------



## G-zero (9. November 2005)

ich muss heute leider auch pausieren. 
hoffentlich geht nächste woche wieder was. 

gruß

Tobias


----------



## grüni (9. November 2005)

will auch mal mitfahren. wie schaut's aus am 9.11. um 18:00 vorm Tiergarten?


----------



## SpongeBob (9. November 2005)

grüni schrieb:
			
		

> will auch mal mitfahren. wie schaut's aus am 9.11. um 18:00 vorm Tiergarten?




Und dann wieder meckern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grüni (9. November 2005)

Jawoll!!!


----------



## wotan_S_rache (10. November 2005)

grüni schrieb:
			
		

> will auch mal mitfahren. wie schaut's aus am 9.11. um 18:00 vorm Tiergarten?


du hast gestern um 21h geschrieben, dass du um 18h fahren willst???
falls du heute gemeint hast. ich starte um 18h vor dem tiergarten.... alle sind herzlich eingeladen... moderates tempo dafür aber ein paar schwierigere stellen.....

@Batman: wie sieht es denn


----------



## oBATMANo (10. November 2005)

Wenn ich mit Laminat verlegen fertig werd und meine Frau mich nach der Abnahme spielen gehn läßt, bin ich dabei   .

Allerdings wirds wohl sehr knapp und ich sag mal lieber nicht zu.
Nächste Woche will ich aber auf jeden Fall mitfahren.

Radl müßt ich auch noch zusammen bauen. Liegt seit Anfang August in der Ecke. War nach einer Woche Morzine etwas in Mitleidenschaft gezogen.
Dafür ist die Lampe aber schon mal geladen


----------



## wotan_S_rache (10. November 2005)

oBATMANo schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich mit Laminat verlegen fertig werd und meine Frau mich nach der Abnahme spielen gehn läßt, bin ich dabei



naja, ich warte halt mal bis 10 nach sechs und trete dann los


----------



## grüni (10. November 2005)

Hab nächste Woche gemeint.


----------



## G-zero (12. November 2005)

grüni schrieb:
			
		

> will auch mal mitfahren. wie schaut's aus am 9.11. um 18:00 vorm Tiergarten?



bis 18:00 Uhr schaff ich es leider nicht. Wie schauts diesen Mittwoch (16.11) 19:00 Uhr aus ?

gruß


----------



## Florian (12. November 2005)

Ich bin auch dafür, 19:00h als Termin beizubehalten!


----------



## grüni (14. November 2005)

Jo, 19:00 is auch OK. Kann aber sein, dass ich doch garnicht kann. Mal schaun.


----------



## grüni (16. November 2005)

Is mir heut zu eklig darußen zum biken. sry leute.


----------



## SpongeBob (16. November 2005)

Mensch Mensch, jeder hat was zu jammern oder will es anderes haben, so wird das nüscht mit euch ihr "Schönwetterbiker"   

Ist doch gerade geil wenn es dreckig her geht, i würd auch fahren bei dem Wetter, ist halt a weng nass, naja, passt schon, ok, wenn von oben noch Nässe hinterher kommt isses blöde   aber i habe keine Bremse, das Paket hat die Post verbummelt   

Los, raus mit euch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -FX-RIDER- (16. November 2005)

Servus,   

printipiell melde ich da mal mein Interesse an, aber heut wirds bei mir wohl nix,
da meine Osram-Funzel Konstruktion noch div. Kinderkrakheiten hat...   

Das ist nun die dritte Sicherung die mir um die Ohren wg. nem Kurzen fliegt...    Muss noch die Lötstellen vergießen... Und da ist nix mit biken  

Trefft ihr euch jede Woche? Nächste wäre ich evtl. dabei... bei ersten Schnee müssen wir halt mal schauen  

Was für Funzeln fahrt ihr so und wie lang seit ihr da unterwegs? Wie viel km?

Thx...


----------



## oBATMANo (16. November 2005)

Geht morgen, Do 17.11, was?


----------



## wotan_S_rache (16. November 2005)

oBATMANo schrieb:
			
		

> Geht morgen, Do 17.11, was?


wenn du da bist, mein akku lädt wieder.... ich wollte so gegen 18h 
fahren... ist das ok für dich


----------



## oBATMANo (16. November 2005)

Sag morgen Bescheid.
Lust hab ich auf jeden Fall.


----------



## G-zero (16. November 2005)

falls es nicht regnet werde ich heute um 19:00 am Tiergarten sein.


----------



## oBATMANo (16. November 2005)

Heut muß ich erst mal Pause machen. Meine lädierten Knie brauchen erst wieder ein kleine Eingewöhnungsphase

Ansich bin ich aber sehr flexibel und für alles zu überreden   
Matsch, Schnee, Eis ... egal


----------



## Florian (16. November 2005)

Sorry für die späte Absage, ich schaff's heute nicht - zu viel Arbeit.

Ab nächster woche sollte es eigentlich besser werden. Ich hoffe ich schaff es dann wieder!
Florian


----------



## SpongeBob (16. November 2005)

Ich schaffe es auch nicht, sorry   

Ne aber mal im Ernst, war Einer?


----------



## G-zero (16. November 2005)

SpongeBob schrieb:
			
		

> Ich schaffe es auch nicht, sorry
> 
> Ne aber mal im Ernst, war Einer?



hier ! ich war da. nur leider als einziger. Bin dann an der Pegnitz entlang Richtung Lauf gefahren. Nachts allein in den Wald wollte ich dann doch nicht. 

vielleicht geht ja nächsten mi/do etwas ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Shaun Palmer Jr (16. November 2005)

G-zero schrieb:
			
		

> Nachts allein in den Wald wollte ich dann doch nicht.


----------



## SpongeBob (17. November 2005)

Shaun Palmer Jr schrieb:
			
		

>




Öhm, du hast dich ja net mal bis zum Tiergarten getraut!


----------



## wotan_S_rache (17. November 2005)

SpongeBob schrieb:
			
		

> Öhm, du hast dich ja net mal bis zum Tiergarten getraut!


der shaun traut sich ganz andere sachen... ich denke da wäre der tiergarten
keine echte aufgabe


----------



## G-zero (17. November 2005)

Sollte jeder selber wissen wieviel Risiko er eingeht. Ich fahre Nachts alleine keine Trails. basta !


----------



## oBATMANo (17. November 2005)

wotan_S_rache schrieb:
			
		

> wenn du da bist, mein akku lädt wieder.... ich wollte so gegen 18h
> fahren... ist das ok für dich



18:00 Uhr Eingang Tiergarten?


----------



## wotan_S_rache (17. November 2005)

oBATMANo schrieb:
			
		

> 18:00 Uhr Eingang Tiergarten?


geht klar.... schick mir mal deine handynummer als PM..... ich warte 
am eingang tiergarten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dimon (17. November 2005)

Moin   

Ich will auch ma mitfahren, habt ihr ein Herz für Freerider ?
Werd dann meine 14Ah Akkus laden


----------



## wotan_S_rache (18. November 2005)

dimon schrieb:
			
		

> Moin
> 
> Ich will auch ma mitfahren, habt ihr ein Herz für Freerider ?
> Werd dann meine 14Ah Akkus laden



a bisserl weit von dresden nach N nur für ein paar stunden....
aber gerne.... wenn es trocken ist, sind eh ein paar sprüngle dabei


----------



## G-zero (20. November 2005)

fährt wieder jemand diesen Donnerstag 18:00 am Tiergarten ? 
ich wär dabei.


----------



## oBATMANo (20. November 2005)

Ich bin am Start


----------



## wotan_S_rache (21. November 2005)

jojo 18h ist gutt


----------



## dimon (21. November 2005)

Bin auch dabei


----------



## SpongeBob (22. November 2005)

Gibt es auch sowas wenn es noch hell iss? Ich habe absolut kein Licht.


----------



## fritzn (22. November 2005)

hi, mal sehen, ob´s bei mir auch hinhaut am do.

ich sag´s aber gleich, "notbeleuchtung" ist noch geschönt. und nen nightride in der gruppe hab ich noch nicht durchgeführt. wenn ihr aber so baustrahler spazieren fahrt seh ich ja dann auch was  
fahr halt bisschen hinten. gelände ist einigermaßen bekannt.

vielleicht bis do.

ach ja, zeit/streckenansatz wär mal noch interessant.
könnt ihr hier noch ne info geben, wollte auch einer meiner vorredner wissen


----------



## wotan_S_rache (22. November 2005)

fritzn schrieb:
			
		

> ach ja, zeit/streckenansatz wär mal noch interessant.
> könnt ihr hier noch ne info geben, wollte auch einer meiner vorredner wissen
> QUOTE]
> naja, über die trails nach brunn... n paar sprüngle vielleicht dabei, aber alles auch umfahrbar. optional ne kleine runde durch die klamm und dann auf dem AL bis N. am buck noch ne kleine ehrenrunde und dann keim..... nix schlimmes... ist allerdings a weng matschig (knieftief an anfang), aber das geht scho....


----------



## dimon (22. November 2005)

Was ein paar Sprünge   
Ist evtl ein Fullface von nöten? Soll ich dat Safety auch anziehen? 
nicht das dann ein 2 Meter Drop aufn Weg ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wotan_S_rache (22. November 2005)

dimon schrieb:
			
		

> Was ein paar Sprünge
> Ist evtl ein Fullface von nöten? Soll ich dat Safety auch anziehen?
> nicht das dann ein 2 Meter Drop aufn Weg ist


ich glaub das wäre übertrieben..... locker bleiben


----------



## Florian (23. November 2005)

Wie sieht es denn heute 19:00h mit nem Nightride aus?
Wenn jemand mitfährt würde ich kommen!
Ciao
Florian


----------



## SpongeBob (23. November 2005)

Florian schrieb:
			
		

> Wie sieht es denn heute 19:00h mit nem Nightride aus?
> Wenn jemand mitfährt würde ich kommen!
> Ciao
> Florian




Und war einer?


----------



## Florian (24. November 2005)

Nein, niemand!


----------



## SpongeBob (24. November 2005)

Florian schrieb:
			
		

> Nein, niemand!




Du schon? Also dann Einer? Hmm. Blöd das keiner kommt. Zu kalt?


----------



## Karl Klammer (24. November 2005)

Wenn ich Lampen hätte, dann täte ich mal vorbeischauen tun...


----------



## SpongeBob (24. November 2005)

Karl Klammer schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich Lampen hätte, dann täte ich mal vorbeischauen tun...




Geht mir auch so


----------



## dimon (24. November 2005)

Tach Jungs

muss für heute leider absagen   , ich bin krank *HUST*


----------



## SpongeBob (24. November 2005)

dimon schrieb:
			
		

> Tach Jungs
> 
> muss für heute leider absagen   , ich bin krank *HUST*




Geb es zu, dir tut der rechte Arm weh!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oBATMANo (24. November 2005)

Bin grad erst nach Haus gekommen.
Schaffe es heut leider nicht radln zu gehn.


----------



## G-zero (24. November 2005)

Wir waren fahren.
Eine super Tour


----------



## wotan_S_rache (26. November 2005)

falls jemand lust verspührt, heute (SA) über die trails zum Moritzberg zu fahren.... bitte melden...


----------



## SpongeBob (26. November 2005)

Ich werde heute evtl am Buck rum rollen, keine Ahnung wo der Moritzberg is


----------



## dimon (27. November 2005)

will heute jemand fahren ? hätte schon Lust also wer ist dabei, muss auch kein nightride sein


----------



## SpongeBob (27. November 2005)

Na der rechte Arm wieder i.O.?

Ich war gestern draußen, macht echt Laune. Aber vorsicht bei den Wurzel   

Mal schauen ob ich es heute schaffe, denke mal ehr nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bonfire (27. November 2005)

Hallo
Ich bin selbst so zeimich jeden Sonntag vormittag am Schmausenbuck unterwegs.würde auch mal gerne NAchts fahren. aber alleine hab ich keinen bock 

Fahrt ihr kommende Woche wieder? wenn ja, wäre ich auch dabei.


----------



## wotan_S_rache (27. November 2005)

bonfire schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo
> Ich bin selbst so zeimich jeden Sonntag vormittag am Schmausenbuck unterwegs.würde auch mal gerne NAchts fahren. aber alleine hab ich keinen bock
> 
> Fahrt ihr kommende Woche wieder? wenn ja, wäre ich auch dabei.


dotag 18h am eingang tiergarten....


----------



## dimon (27. November 2005)

SpongeBob schrieb:
			
		

> Na der rechte Arm wieder i.O.?



*YÖ *


----------



## G-zero (27. November 2005)

... lese ich da Do 18:00 Eingang Tiergarten ? 
ich bin dabei ...


----------



## dimon (30. November 2005)

aso.... wer ist morgen dabei ? 
die crissi kommt evtl. auch noch mit


----------



## oBATMANo (1. Dezember 2005)

Bin dabei.

@ wotan_s_rache

3 Sprung, Treppe beim Turm usw. 
müss ma alles fahren


----------



## wotan_S_rache (1. Dezember 2005)

akku geladen... allerdings wird der dreisprung kniffelig.... es gibt auch noch ne schöne stufe im steinbruch von brunn. den bauen wir auch mal mit ein....
18h tiergarten..


----------



## bonfire (1. Dezember 2005)

hallo zusammen,

leider werd ich es heute doch nocht schaffen ( wg Arbeit)  

Aber wenn ich da 3 Sprung und Stufe höre, glaub ich ich fahr mich erstmal alleine ein und werd dann später mal mit euch fahren.

gruss


----------



## wotan_S_rache (1. Dezember 2005)

bonfire schrieb:
			
		

> hallo zusammen,
> 
> leider werd ich es heute doch nocht schaffen ( wg Arbeit)
> 
> ...


 
keine angst mann, es gibt für alles einen chicken --- das ist für jeden was --- versuchs einfach mal

wotan


----------



## -FX-RIDER- (1. Dezember 2005)

Moin Jungs,

wenn mein Akku heute endlich mal eintrifft bin ich mit von der Partie...
vorrausgesetzt man kann sich noch anschließen...

Ob ich die komplette Tour mitfahr weiß ich aber net, da Knie noch geprellt...  Zudem auf der Suche nach meiner Form...
Falls sie jemand findet, bitte zurückgeben...  

Geb am Nachmittag noch mal bescheid...

Wird ja mal Zeit 'n paar von den Lokalforum-Heros    in Aktion zu sehen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wotan_S_rache (1. Dezember 2005)

-FX-RIDER- schrieb:
			
		

> wenn mein Akku heute endlich mal eintrifft bin ich mit von der Partie...
> vorrausgesetzt man kann sich noch anschließen...


na logoo kannste dich anschliessen.... hab keine angst wegen der form... wir haben eh schon jemanden dabei der dauernd schwizt


----------



## Naaf (1. Dezember 2005)

Also sofern Fx Rider mit dabei ist, werd ich heut auch am Start sein. Zumindest solange meine Erkältung es zu lässt mal sehen *schnief*.
Ach ja, von Form oder Fitness wollma erst gar net anfangen.


----------



## oBATMANo (1. Dezember 2005)

wotan_S_rache schrieb:
			
		

> ... wir haben eh schon jemanden dabei der dauernd schwizt



Dafür frier ich nich


----------



## dimon (1. Dezember 2005)

wer nimmt seinen Fullface mit ?


----------



## wotan_S_rache (1. Dezember 2005)

dimon schrieb:
			
		

> wer nimmt seinen Fullface mit ?


NEIN  ......


----------



## oBATMANo (1. Dezember 2005)

Braucht man auf keinem Fall. Mit nem Fullface würd ich wohl sterben.
Es wird auch keiner andere Schoner tragen.
Höchstens Schienbeinschoner, wenn sie einem Sicherheit geben, aber eher um die teueren Thermohosen zu schützen oder um zusätzlich ein Wärmeisolatin zu haben.

Außerdem fällt man zur Zeit eh sehr weich und Sachen wie 3Sprung klingen nur krass sind aber nur 3 kleine Stufen über die man fahren kann aber nicht muß um dem Weg zu folgen.


----------



## -FX-RIDER- (1. Dezember 2005)

Grüzi miteinand...

So wie es auschaut ist mein Ersatzakku net da, muss aber noch zur Post, vielleicht habe ich Glück, aber ich bezweifel dies...
d.h. hätte nur den LED, für Trails in bissi wenig... 

In 20 Minuten bin ich schlauer...


Cya


----------



## -FX-RIDER- (1. Dezember 2005)

schaut schlecht aus,
muss somit leider für heut absagen...

sorry


----------



## SpongeBob (1. Dezember 2005)

So dann will i aber au a Bericht wie es war. HeHe, mein Mantel iss endlich da, nun kann i auch wieder (gescheit)fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dimon (1. Dezember 2005)

So wir waren fahren    und ich muss sagen CC ist nichts für mich


----------



## oBATMANo (1. Dezember 2005)

Ich hoff Du hast noch heimgefunden.


----------



## wotan_S_rache (1. Dezember 2005)

oBATMANo schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hoff Du hast noch heimgefunden.


na und wenn nicht, dann soll er mir unbedingt verraten wo er den WLAN Spot im Wald gefunden hat....


----------



## oBATMANo (1. Dezember 2005)

Hab halt auf möglichst direktem Wege gemeint.
Hab mir ja zwischenzeitlich schon zwei Döner und nen vegetarischen Pide, welchen meine Frau verschmäht hat, zur Stärkung reingeschoben.
Hät ja sein können, dass er erst mal ne Stunde durch den Wald geirrt ist.

@Dimon
Wennst Lust und Zeit hast, könn ma ja mal unter der Woche bei Tage gemütlich rumalbern gehn. Als Student müßtest ja flexibel sein 
Allerdings wirst immer etwas strampeln müssen, wennst am Buck ein paar schöne Trails fahren willst. Liegt nun mal nicht alles neben einander.


----------



## G-zero (1. Dezember 2005)

SpongeBob schrieb:
			
		

> So dann will i aber au a Bericht wie es war.


Super wars wieder ! 
Es ging die Trails am Tiergarten entlang Richtung Brunn und zurück. Alle Kanten und Sprünge können locker umfahren werden.
Zudem sternenklarer Himmel ! eine schöne Tour


----------



## SpongeBob (1. Dezember 2005)

I weiß net, sowas wäre nichts für mich, ich glaub i würd net hinterher kommen   

Und war das Chrissi mit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dimon (2. Dezember 2005)

ne war sie nicht und ich denke ma das ist auch good so


----------



## G-zero (5. Dezember 2005)

Wie schauts diesen Donnerstag aus ? 
18 Uhr. Eingang Tiergarten.
ich bin dabei.


----------



## wotan_S_rache (6. Dezember 2005)

G-zero schrieb:
			
		

> Wie schauts diesen Donnerstag aus ?
> 18 Uhr. Eingang Tiergarten.
> ich bin dabei.


sorry diese woche kann ich nicht, bin anderweitig verplant....
viel spass


----------



## SpongeBob (7. Dezember 2005)

Und war einer dabei?


----------



## wotan_S_rache (7. Dezember 2005)

SpongeBob schrieb:
			
		

> Und war einer dabei?


... einfach mal was gesagt ...


----------



## SpongeBob (7. Dezember 2005)

wotan_S_rache schrieb:
			
		

> ... einfach mal was gesagt ...


----------



## dubbel (7. Dezember 2005)

G-Zero schrieb:
			
		

> :Wie schauts diesen Donnerstag aus ?
> 18 Uhr. Eingang Tiergarten.


[...]


			
				SpongeBob schrieb:
			
		

>


na heut is mittwoch, du schwachmat.


----------



## SpongeBob (7. Dezember 2005)

dubbel schrieb:
			
		

> [...]
> 
> na heut is mittwoch, du schwachmat.



Iss heute wohl net mein Tag, wollt eigentlich fragen ob morgen einer fährt aber egal.


----------



## oBATMANo (8. Dezember 2005)

Muß heute leider auch passen.


----------



## wotan_S_rache (8. Dezember 2005)

oBATMANo schrieb:
			
		

> Muß heute leider auch passen.


weich geworden - häh?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oBATMANo (8. Dezember 2005)

Ne, schlechtes Zeitmanagement.
Muß bis morgen ne Arbeit fertig haben und hab *etwas* getrödelt


----------



## dubbel (9. Dezember 2005)

ich habs gemerkt...


----------



## bonfire (11. Dezember 2005)

tach zusammen

Ich war letzden Freitag so gegen 21.00 am Schmausenbuck fahren. es war toll. Die NAcht war sternenklar, der boden glitschig und die trails schnell.
Ich habe bei der Gelegnenheit auch mein Geburtstagsgeschenk ausprobieren können. Die 25 W der Nightmare sind schon verdammt hell und mein Mmitstreiter (Sigma Mirage) hatte nur dann probleme, wenn mein Lichtkegel auf einmal nicht mehr auch für ih geschienen aht.
Fahrt ihr nächste WOche wieder ? mal sehen ob ich es einrichten kann.

Ciao


----------



## G-zero (11. Dezember 2005)

donnerstag klappt bei mir diese woche leider nicht. 
ich bin aber mittwoch um 18:00 am Haupteingang Tiergarten, falls jemand fährt.

cu


----------



## dubbel (15. Dezember 2005)

heute 18.00 uhr. 

[x] bin da
[ ] pffftt...


----------



## oBATMANo (15. Dezember 2005)

dubbel schrieb:
			
		

> heute 18.00 uhr.
> 
> [x] bin da
> [ ] pffftt...



   1. Der Text, den du eingegeben hast, ist zu kurz. Bitte erweitere den Text auf die minimale Länge von 5 Zeichen.


----------



## FBC Palmer (15. Dezember 2005)

ich wusste schon immer Computer sind doof


----------



## wotan_S_rache (15. Dezember 2005)

sorry jungs bin heute leider nicht dabei... geht am WE irgendwas?


----------



## Florian (15. Dezember 2005)

Ich auch nicht, will aber am WE auch unbedingt ne Tour fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dubbel (15. Dezember 2005)

mir fällt grad ein, dass mein akku leer ist...


----------



## oBATMANo (15. Dezember 2005)

Des kost ne Brezl und nen Storchenbier


----------



## showman (15. Dezember 2005)

Am Wochenende hats 100 Meter Schnee.

Gruß Showman


----------



## Florian (15. Dezember 2005)

Au ja Schnee!


----------



## dubbel (16. Dezember 2005)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> Am Wochenende hats 100 Meter Schnee.
> 
> Gruß Showman


breit oder hoch? 
oder kubik?


----------



## oBATMANo (16. Dezember 2005)

oder tief?
Dann gibts 100 m Tiefschnee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daniel_Speci (19. Dezember 2005)

hallo wotan s rache,
wie schonmal gesagt, eure seite ist echt eine bereicherung für franken.
die spots ect. klingen alle interessant.
ne genaue beschreibung wie man diese findet, erreicht wäre trotzdem sehr cool!!!
evtl mit mehr bilda ;-)
gruß
dani


----------



## G-zero (19. Dezember 2005)

wie schauts donnerstag 18:00 aus ? Ist jemand dabei ? 
könnte ne Gaudi werden bei dem Schnee ...


----------



## wotan_S_rache (20. Dezember 2005)

G-zero schrieb:
			
		

> wie schauts donnerstag 18:00 aus ? Ist jemand dabei ?
> könnte ne Gaudi werden bei dem Schnee ...


sorry: auch diese woche nicht. ich werde mal zu unchained gehen und n bier trinken....

wie sieht es denn mit dir zwischen den jahren aus? wir sind gerade in der planung für ein paar sachen


----------



## oBATMANo (21. Dezember 2005)

G-zero schrieb:
			
		

> wie schauts donnerstag 18:00 aus ? Ist jemand dabei ?
> könnte ne Gaudi werden bei dem Schnee ...



Dabei


----------



## dubbel (21. Dezember 2005)

dabei. 

@wotan: wo sind die fotos?


----------



## oBATMANo (21. Dezember 2005)

@wotan
und, 
schon zwei Stöckchen als Gabelersatz am Radl?
Steifer sein und besser federn wirds alle mal


----------



## wotan_S_rache (21. Dezember 2005)

oBATMANo schrieb:
			
		

> @wotan
> und,
> schon zwei Stöckchen als Gabelersatz am Radl?
> Steifer sein und besser federn wirds alle mal



@batman: selbst mit einer selbstgelöteten gabel mach ich euch nass.!!!
 demnächst tauch ich mal mit meiner stahlgabel auf, dann zeig ich dir mal
 das man nur im kopf federn braucht.....  163,qm wären echt ein wenig mau  ich bring das morgen in erfahrung (wenn mein kumpel noch arbeitet)
@dubbel: der weichling hat noch nicht geliefert. ich bastel sie dann auf jeden
             fall sofort auf zabotrails.


----------



## oBATMANo (21. Dezember 2005)

wotan_S_rache schrieb:
			
		

> @batman: selbst mit einer selbstgelöteten gabel mach ich euch nass.!!!
> demnächst tauch ich mal mit meiner stahlgabel auf, dann zeig ich dir mal
> das man nur im kopf federn braucht.....



Hm, werd ich wohl nix davon mitbekommen, wennst bergab immer so weit hinten bist   
und bergauf acht ich halt immer darauf dass keiner zurückfällt oder verloren geht   

Hat man mal den Respekt verloren, kommt man mit allem runter. Je nach dem halt ein bissl schneller oder nich.

163 qm wär ja Kinderkram


----------



## -FX-RIDER- (22. Dezember 2005)

Hi Leute,

viel Spaß heut...   
Naaf und ich haben gestern abend spontan den Buck unsicher gemacht...
Schön schlammig, hoffe ihr habt gröberes Geläuf drauf... Naafs Racing Ralph waren z.T. schön am schlidern... auch bergauf...   

Riesen Fun, aka heiden Sauerei... Halt alles schöööön aufgeweicht...     Da wünscht man sich doch wieder Bodenfrost...   

vielleicht sieht man sich (unbewusst) bei unchained... *g*

Cya


----------



## oBATMANo (22. Dezember 2005)

Ich mag Schlamm  
Unchained guck ich lieber zu Haus auf meinem Sofa


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## G-zero (22. Dezember 2005)

wie schauts aus mit unserem nightride ? 
jetzt regnet es schon den ganzen tag ...   
falls es so bleibt bin ich nicht dabei.


----------



## oBATMANo (22. Dezember 2005)

Regen?
Hier in Tennelohe scheint die Sonne   

Der "Regen" macht das Kraut auch nich mehr fett   

Dubbl?


----------



## wotan_S_rache (22. Dezember 2005)

oBATMANo schrieb:
			
		

> Regen?
> Hier in Tennelohe scheint die Sonne
> 
> Der "Regen" macht das Kraut auch nich mehr fett
> ...


mist habe leider meinen akku nicht angeschlossen, sonst würd ich heute 
trotzdem fahren....


----------



## feuersocke (22. Dezember 2005)

löschen...


----------



## oBATMANo (22. Dezember 2005)

was los Evi?
Löschen?
Hast Blöödsinn geschrieben oder willst die Tour löschn?

Ich brauch mehr Infos  

EDIT:
Bin am Start


----------



## G-zero (22. Dezember 2005)

Sorry bin heute nicht rechtzeitig aus der Arbeit herausgekommen.
Ich hoffe ihr seid gefahren. Werde jetzt eben allein eine Runde drehen.

Hätte ich eure Handy Nummern hätte ich noch bescheid sagen können.


----------



## oBATMANo (22. Dezember 2005)

Sind eh erst gegen 18:30 Uhr gestartet, da wir mit Dir sowieso nicht gerechnet hatten und Dubbl kam eh zu spät zu mir 

Nightride war klasse heut.
Eigentlich einer der besten.
Nur anfangs weicher Boden.
Viele tief hängende mit Schnee beladene Äste machten jeden verwinkelten Trail zum doppeltem Spaß 

Danach waren wir noch Essen und spülten die Speisen ordentlich runter


----------



## bonfire (27. Dezember 2005)

Hallo

Nachdem die Weihnachtsfeiertage halbwegs gut überstanden sind, wollte ich fragen ob am Donnerstag abend jemand am Schmausenbuck fährt?
Bei der derzeitgien Wetterlage verspricht es richtig gut schlammig zu werden, also das richtige Motto lautet " I like dirt".

Gruss


----------



## G-zero (27. Dezember 2005)

ich bin dabei ! 18:00 Uhr Haupteingang Tiergarten ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wotan_S_rache (27. Dezember 2005)

G-zero schrieb:
			
		

> ich bin dabei ! 18:00 Uhr Haupteingang Tiergarten ?


also mein akku ist auch geladen...


----------



## wotan_S_rache (29. Dezember 2005)

so jungs die loipe ist gespurt. ich habe eine rauf und runter ohne fussfehler
fahrbare spur durch den schlamm gelegt. leider kann ich heute abend 
nicht mitfahren...
WR


----------



## oBATMANo (29. Dezember 2005)

Nachtradln fällt bei mir leider auch aus.
Hast Lust morgen Mittag zu radln?


----------



## G-zero (29. Dezember 2005)

sonst jemand dabei ? 18:00 ?


----------



## wotan_S_rache (29. Dezember 2005)

oBATMANo schrieb:
			
		

> Nachtradln fällt bei mir leider auch aus.
> Hast Lust morgen Mittag zu radln?


schau mal zabotrails pm nach..


----------



## G-zero (29. Dezember 2005)

zum glück fand unser Nightride auch diese woche statt. Wir waren zwar nur zu zweit aber dennoch eine sehr schöne Tour. Es ging auf schneebedeckten Trails nach Brunn und zurück.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andrea35 (1. Januar 2006)

Hallo zusammen,
ich fahr zwar nicht in der Nacht, aber wir haben gestern das Jahr biketechnisch am alten Kanal verabschiedet - war sehr schön - aber auch anstrengend. Sind dann im Wald einfach abgebogen und einen tollen Weg gefahren. Viel Schnee!!!
Wünsche Euch allen ein tolles Bike-2006 
vlg Andrea


----------



## wotan_S_rache (3. Januar 2006)

dotag 18H Tiergarten - - wer noch ?


----------



## G-zero (3. Januar 2006)

wotan_S_rache schrieb:
			
		

> dotag 18H Tiergarten - - wer noch ?



hier ! bin dabei !


----------



## Ritzelschrubber (3. Januar 2006)

Wenn ich nicht springen muß, probier ich's auch mal


----------



## bonfire (4. Januar 2006)

bin auch dabei.

bis dann


----------



## wotan_S_rache (4. Januar 2006)

Ritzelschrubber schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich nicht springen muß, probier ich's auch mal


 es gibt für alles ein erstes mal und zur not auch überall umfahrten


----------



## lowfat (5. Januar 2006)

ich bin auch dabei!


----------



## wotan_S_rache (11. Januar 2006)

schwupp: wieder ne woche vorbei ...ist morgen jemand am start? ich würde gegen 1800 am tiergarten warten...
WR


----------



## dubbel (11. Januar 2006)

ja.


----------



## SpongeBob (12. Januar 2006)

dubbel schrieb:
			
		

> ja.




Ich glaub, dann muss ich auch kommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dubbel (12. Januar 2006)

die ganze zeit glatt, inzwischen nichts getaut, jetzt ne lage schnee drauf - klingt nach fieser rutschpartie...


----------



## wotan_S_rache (12. Januar 2006)

fahrn wir heute langsam? ich bin irgendwie total am ende...


----------



## Ritzelschrubber (12. Januar 2006)

ich kann heut leider nicht, bei langsam wär ich gleich dabei.
@wotan: das kommt vom einhändig Treppen runter fahren!


----------



## dubbel (12. Januar 2006)

individuelles rolle-fahren klingt auf einmal auch ganz interessant...


----------



## wotan_S_rache (12. Januar 2006)

dubbel schrieb:
			
		

> individuelles rolle-fahren klingt auf einmal auch ganz interessant...


sollen wir absagen ??


----------



## dubbel (12. Januar 2006)

ja bitte. 
ich muss sonst weinen.


----------



## oBATMANo (12. Januar 2006)

Also ich bin wieder fit.
Hab sogar vorn nen Schutzblech dran montiert.
Damit ich beim fahren mal die Augen aufmachen kann und schaun wo ich überhaupt rumgurk.


----------



## dubbel (12. Januar 2006)

meine lampe is so dunkel, dass ich kein schutzblech brauche.


----------



## oBATMANo (12. Januar 2006)

Kann nich jeder ne große Leuchte sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wotan_S_rache (12. Januar 2006)

oBATMANo schrieb:
			
		

> Kann nich jeder ne große Leuchte sein


schei$$e fahrn wir jetzt oder nicht?? bitte schnell, bin nicht mehr lang online


----------



## dubbel (12. Januar 2006)

ich nicht.
ich mach blau.


----------



## wotan_S_rache (12. Januar 2006)

damit bin ich auch raus......


----------



## wotan_S_rache (12. Januar 2006)

Ritzelschrubber schrieb:
			
		

> @wotan: das kommt vom einhändig Treppen runter fahren!


neee, das kommt von einem super unbequemen stuhl auf der arbeit...
aufm rad tut mir nixeeee weh...


----------



## oBATMANo (19. Januar 2006)

Wer ist denn heut Abend alles am Start?


----------



## G-zero (19. Februar 2006)

Nach einer kleinen Winterpause geht´s nun endlich wieder aufs Rad.
Geplant ist ein lockerer Nightride nach Brunn und zurück. 
Am Montag (20.02) 18:00 Haupteingang Tiergarten. 
Wer ist dabei ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Florian (19. Februar 2006)

Vergiss Brunn! Ich komm gerade von da: Auf dem Weg da hin ist der Weg so eisig, dass es überhaupt keinen Spaß macht, am Brunner Berg waren die Motorsägen-Rambos am Werk. Da ist momentan absolut kein Durchkommen. 
Macht lieber was im näheren Bereich, z.B. Trailsurfen am Buck und etwas rein richtung Brunn. Dürfte bei der momentanen Matsch - Eis Mischung am Boden auch weit genug sein. 
Ich kann leider nicht am Montag, aber trotzdem viel Spaß

(Das klingt jetzt insgesamt alles zu negativ - es war saugeil heut im Wald, es gibt halt nur grad ein paar Ecken, wo es nicht viel Sinn macht)


----------



## dubbel (19. Februar 2006)

frühestens der traditionelle donnerstag. 
für montag bin ich zu unflexibel 
& dienstag ist erlangen.


----------



## SpongeBob (19. Februar 2006)

Ich war heute draußen. Also rund um Buck hat man doch mit viel Matsch + Eis zu kämpfen. A weng dreckig und rutschig das Ganze. Aber fahrbar, nur ob es Spaß macht und dann noch Nachts. Naja. Ich weiß net. Außerdem sollen die Temperaturen ab Die wieder Richtung null gehen. Somit wird das ganze dann sehr eisig


----------



## oBATMANo (19. Februar 2006)

Bin eh dabei.
Di in Erlangen und Do am Tiergarten.


----------



## G-zero (24. Februar 2006)

Zwar kein Nightride aber wer ist dabei ? 
Sonntag 15:00 Haupteingang Tiergarten ?


----------



## Florian (24. Februar 2006)

ich sag mal zu 85% zu!
Wobei ich füher besser fänd, weil es halt immer noch um 17:30 im wald zu Dunkel wird!


----------



## SpongeBob (24. Februar 2006)

Wo bleibt da der Sinn von Nightride wenn man am Tag fährt?


----------



## dubbel (24. Februar 2006)

frag ich mich auch. 
raus aus dem thread!


----------



## SpongeBob (8. März 2006)

Was issen nun drauß geworden. Fahrt ihr noch oder aufgegeben?


----------



## dubbel (8. März 2006)

erst mal muss ich wissen, ob man fahren kann wg. schnee etc.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SpongeBob (8. März 2006)

Ich denke mal schon das fahren kannst. Nass ist es ja nicht. Wird halt nur a weng rutschig und kalt + windig

Edit: Hat sich ja erledigt was i geschrieben habe. Fuck Wetter da draußen!


----------



## wotan_S_rache (8. März 2006)

SpongeBob schrieb:
			
		

> Was issen nun drauß geworden. Fahrt ihr noch oder aufgegeben?


wir geben nicht auf, sondern verlegen lieber den thread an eine sichere stelle


----------



## G-zero (8. März 2006)

aufgeben ? niemals !


----------



## SpongeBob (8. März 2006)

Naja, HIER wurde auch schon mal aufgegeben........


----------



## wotan_S_rache (9. März 2006)

SpongeBob schrieb:
			
		

> Naja, HIER wurde auch schon mal aufgegeben........


stimmt nicht ganz, das ganze wurde ebenfalls verlagert. wir fahren in einer konstellation die sich HIERAUS ergeben hat schon zwei jahre.


----------



## SpongeBob (9. März 2006)

OK. dann habe ich nichts gesagt. Ich muss zugeben das mich so ein Nightride schon reitzt aber habe absolut nicht das Material dafür. Also wird das nichts .........


----------



## dubbel (23. März 2006)

jemand um 6 am parkplatz?


----------



## wotan_S_rache (23. März 2006)

ey dubbel, ich würde ja gerne mitfahren, habe aber keine ahnung ob
das mit meinem arsch taugt. ausserdem habe ich den akku nihct geladen
und weiss nicht wielange der durchhält. wenn wir aber punkt 18:00 losfahren
könnten wir es schon fast bis hinter brunn schaffen und der rückweg geht
notfalls auch mit notstrom. wenn du willst bin ich dabei..


----------



## dubbel (23. März 2006)

okay. 
d.h. punkt 18.00 uhr abfahrt, 
hin mit restlicht, 
zurück mit notstrom! 

bin kurz vor 6 da.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wotan_S_rache (23. März 2006)

abfahrt verschoben auf 17:30. treffpunkt parkplatz loewensaal


----------



## dubbel (23. März 2006)

yep.


----------



## dubbel (24. März 2006)

aua.


----------



## wotan_S_rache (24. März 2006)

dubbel schrieb:
			
		

> aua.


ja was aua?? jammern??


----------



## lowfat (24. März 2006)

was habt Ihr denn schon wieder gemacht ?


----------



## SpongeBob (24. März 2006)

Und wie die Boden am TG aus? Matchig oder ehr trocken?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dubbel (24. März 2006)

@ lowfat & spongebob: z.T. blankeis.


----------



## Coffee (24. März 2006)

aua


----------



## dubbel (24. März 2006)

Ja!  

*AUA! * 

wobei es inzwischen gar nicht mehr so schlimm is. 
ich vermute, das bein muss doch nicht ab.


----------



## oBATMANo (24. März 2006)

Vielleicht würd nen Bier heut Abend Linderung bringen


----------



## wotan_S_rache (24. März 2006)

oBATMANo schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht würd nen Bier heut Abend Linderung bringen


Einreiben ???


----------



## Florian (24. März 2006)

Bei vorliegender Diagnose ist wohl die orale Anwendung vorzuziehen.


----------



## oBATMANo (24. März 2006)

Stell mich natürlich sehr gern zur Verfügung um die empfohlene Anwendug vorzuführen


----------



## SpongeBob (24. März 2006)

Ihr seid mir gerade Suspekt


----------



## lowfat (24. März 2006)

oBATMANo schrieb:
			
		

> Stell mich natürlich sehr gern zur Verfügung um die empfohlene Anwendug vorzuführen


aus statistischen Gründen sollte die Testgruppe nicht zu klein sein. ich würde mich als Versuchsperson freiwillig zur Verfügung stellen...


----------



## dubbel (24. März 2006)

nachher im palazzo dubbel oder wochenende?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wotan_S_rache (24. März 2006)

dubbel schrieb:
			
		

> nachher im palazzo dubbel oder wochenende?


ja was jetzt --- dummes gerede oder bier --- natürlich auch beides
wo? kommt mal in die linde, dann brauch ich nicht immer fahren!


----------



## oBATMANo (24. März 2006)

Dubbi is heut Abend aber nich mobil bzw. darf die Wohnung nich verlassen.


----------



## dubbel (24. März 2006)

hausarrest


----------



## oBATMANo (24. März 2006)

HAb heut und morgen Zeit.
Mir ists also wurscht.

Könnt auch mit nem Eimer Hotwings vorbeikommen 
Dubbl muß nämlich heut sonst ohne Essen ins Bett



			
				SpongeBob schrieb:
			
		

> Ihr seid mir gerade Suspekt


----------



## wotan_S_rache (24. März 2006)

ihr macht mich krank.... was nu___??_??
hat sich der dubbel gestern echt so arg weh getan, dass er nicht
mehr weg darf??? hab garnix bemerkt-..-


----------



## oBATMANo (24. März 2006)

DUBBI SPRICH MIT UNS !!!


----------



## oBATMANo (24. März 2006)

@Ralf

Kommst ja am Weg zum Palazzo Dubbl bei mir vorbei.
Könntest mich einpacken und ich spendier dafür das Bier.
Außerdem kenn ich den Weg  

Dubbl wird sich gleich in der Öffentlichkeit zeigen


----------



## dubbel (24. März 2006)

jeder der a) bier und b) zigaretten mitbringt und c) weiss wo ich wohne, kann kommen. 
ich werde dann wieder vom totenbett aufstehen und die kerzen auspusten.


----------



## wotan_S_rache (24. März 2006)

dubbel schrieb:
			
		

> jeder der a) bier und b) zigaretten mitbringt und c) weiss wo ich wohne, kann kommen.
> ich werde dann wieder vom totenbett aufstehen und die kerzen auspusten.


meine fresse... jetzt kapier ich aber erst auch was palazzo dubbel heisst!
laaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaang e lei t un g...
ich kann schon fahren, aber dann brauch ich spezzzzzzzzzi.
b) wäre ok. kann ich machen ---- sollen wir ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oBATMANo (24. März 2006)

Bier hab ich und ne Tanke is ja auch gleich da.
Was is nu mit Lowfat?

@Ralf -> wann?


----------



## dubbel (24. März 2006)

_mich dürstet... _


----------



## wotan_S_rache (24. März 2006)

oBATMANo schrieb:
			
		

> Bier hab ich und ne Tanke is ja auch gleich da.
> Was is nu mit Lowfat?
> 
> @Ralf -> wann?



alles geklärt
dubbel durst
wir kommen!


----------



## oBATMANo (24. März 2006)

Komm mit Ralf in etwa ner Stunde

Hab das 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



und das


----------



## dubbel (24. März 2006)

rettung naht.


----------



## lowfat (24. März 2006)

oBATMANo schrieb:
			
		

> Was is nu mit Lowfat?



Nu mal sachte, kaum fährt man man von der Arbeit heim, schon verabredet Ihr Euch zum Bierchen. Ich werde mir zwei 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 einpacken   und kommen. 
Dubbel, wo logierst DU?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wotan_S_rache (24. März 2006)

gibt es bei mir .... (batman haste trotzdem noch ein bier so auf reserve
für mich) .... wenn ich mir allerdings die leistungvon gestern nacht
ansehe sollten wir uns lieber nebeneinander auf rollen setzten und beten,
dass die 30 tage bis trieb noch lange dauern...
ich bring mal ne kiste handgerollter ziggarren von teneriffa mit, die stinken
gut!!


----------



## wotan_S_rache (24. März 2006)

... und die macht mit uns sein ...


----------



## oBATMANo (24. März 2006)

Müssen eh an der Tanke halten.
Ohne Chips wird Dubbl uns nich reinlassen 

Hät auch noch ne Flasche Blutwurz.
Dann könnt ihr schon mal für unsern Betriebsausflug im Mai nach BM trainieren


----------



## dubbel (24. März 2006)

chips hab ich.

habt ihr den kollegen lowfat dabei?


----------



## oBATMANo (24. März 2006)

Keine Ahnung. Werd nur aufgelesen.
Hast überhaupt Bier zu Haus?

Hab zwar ein bissl was, aber es ist knapp.


----------



## dubbel (24. März 2006)

hab null bier im haus. 

aber wieso sitzt ihr noch nicht im auto?


----------



## oBATMANo (25. März 2006)

dubbel schrieb:
			
		

> chips hab ich.



Is mir gestern Abend noch im Bett eingefallen

WO WAREN DIE CHIPS ???


----------



## SpongeBob (25. März 2006)

oBATMANo schrieb:
			
		

>



Ich glaub das kannst du besser. Hmm. Immer das Gleiche von dir. Was Neues muss her


----------



## wotan_S_rache (26. März 2006)

oBATMANo schrieb:
			
		

> Is mir gestern Abend noch im Bett eingefallen
> 
> WO WAREN DIE CHIPS ???



ich habe es mir auch gedacht, wollte aber nicht böse sein...

wo warst du gestern beim RR fahren??


----------



## oBATMANo (26. März 2006)

Gartenarbeit für die anstehenden Grillparties und Feuerschürereien  
und dann Konzernrechnungslegung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wotan_S_rache (26. März 2006)

oBATMANo schrieb:
			
		

> Gartenarbeit für die anstehenden Grillparties und Feuerschürereien
> und dann Konzernrechnungslegung


jaja ne legung hätte ich gestern in baiersdorf auch fast gehabt...
die können am samstag nicht mal ordentlich ihre strasse putzen.


----------



## Florian (26. März 2006)

Jetzt fängst du schon mit dem Rennrad das Stürzen an, wo soll das noch enden?


----------



## wotan_S_rache (26. März 2006)

Florian schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt fängst du schon mit dem Rennrad das Stürzen an, wo soll das noch enden?


nee, nicht stürzen -- driften !! das gibt viel mehr stylepunkte...


----------



## dubbel (26. März 2006)

chips sind immer noch im keller, 
aber wo war überhaupt lowfat?


----------



## lowfat (26. März 2006)

dubbel schrieb:
			
		

> chips sind immer noch im keller,


Schande



			
				dubbel schrieb:
			
		

> aber wo war überhaupt lowfat?


Kinderhüten weil Strohwitwer


----------



## G-zero (17. September 2006)

Es geht wieder los. 
Donnerstag 18:00 Uhr ? Haupteingang Tiergarten ?


----------



## G-zero (20. September 2006)

Tour wurde auf 17:00 vorverlegt.


----------



## orchknurz (14. September 2008)

Hi, da es schon recht früh dunkel wird könnte man wieder die night ride saison eröffnen 

Donnerstags um 18:00  am Tiergarten


----------



## g0ldfish (14. September 2008)

Fahrt ihr im Nightride dei krassen Trails, bei denen mir schon bei Tageslicht der Angstschweiß runterläuft oder wird die Strecke den Bedingungen angepasst?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reo-fahrer (14. September 2008)

könnte im Moment spannend werden mit Nightride am Tiergarten. So wie der Wald von Wildschweinen umgegraben wurde weiß ich nicht, ob ich nachts da durch den Wald fahren will 

MfG
Stefan


----------



## g0ldfish (14. September 2008)

stimmt da hab mich mich Montag schon gefragt, ob der Tiergarten ein Trüffelanbaugebiet ist...


----------



## orchknurz (15. September 2008)

@Stefan :
mit dem bike solltest du schneller sein als ein Schwein 
@ Andrea :
je nach wetter und untergrund, aber nix wildes 

Gruß flo


----------



## reo-fahrer (15. September 2008)

orchknurz schrieb:


> @Stefan :
> mit dem bike solltest du schneller sein als ein Schwein



Nein, ist man nicht [1] und außerdem würde ich mich darauf nicht verlassen wollen 


[1] http://www.palkan.de/wildschwein.htm

MfG
Stefan


----------



## Florian (15. September 2008)

18:00h ist für nen Nightride schon ziemlich früh - ist doch bis 19:30 noch hell!
Ich werd trotzdem mal sehen ob ich frei bekomm!


----------



## dubbel (15. September 2008)

g0ldfish schrieb:


> Fahrt ihr im Nightride dei krassen Trails, bei denen mir schon bei Tageslicht der Angstschweiß runterläuft


wo isses da denn angstschweisskrass?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reo-fahrer (15. September 2008)

dubbel schrieb:


> wo isses da denn angstschweisskrass?



ach, der ganz recht Sprung auf der 3er Line nachts könnte schon spannend werden  

MfG
Stefan


----------



## orchknurz (16. September 2008)

wir haben gerade 18:20 und es ist nicht sehr hell wenn wolken am start sind. klar ein richtiger night ride wirds wohl nicht werden--aber die dunkelheit kommt früh genug...
kommt jemand am Dotag ?
Gruß Flo


----------



## Florian (16. September 2008)

Zugegeben, bei dem Wetter sieht die Sache schon ganz anders aus!


----------



## Florian (17. September 2008)

Leider kann ich nicht mitfahren, obwohl ich die geladenen Akkus schon im Anschlag hätte!

Evtl. geh ich etwas später allein Nightriden!


----------



## orchknurz (18. September 2008)

Ich musste einen Termin etwas verschieben und werde erst um 19:00 am Haupteingang Tiergarten sein. also würde es ein richtiger Nightride werden


----------



## OJMad (25. September 2008)

Hallo zusammen

Das Ganze klingt recht interessant und lustig.
Wann plant ihr das nächste mal sowas?
Und könnte ich mich da anschließen?

So long

J.O.


----------



## orchknurz (25. September 2008)

Hi,
Eigentlich ist im Winter der Donnerstag am Tiergarten ein fester Termin...nur heute hatte ich keinen hundesitter...
ich versuche ab donnerstag 2.10.08 regelmäßig zu erscheinen.
gruß florian


----------



## OJMad (25. September 2008)

Ah...gut zu wissen.Danke für die Info

So long
J.O.


----------



## g0ldfish (25. September 2008)

Ich warte jetzt seit 1 Woche auf neue Bremsklötze... momentan funktioniert nur die Vorderradbremse, geht auch, aber mit zweien geht besser. 
Falls die jemals ankommen und ich wieder bremsen kann, dann komm ich auch mit... 
blackbeauty hat mir so die Ohren vollgeschwärmt, dann will ich jetzt auch!


----------



## orchknurz (25. September 2008)

hast schon mal bei mir auf arbeit nach belägen gefragt? muss morgen in der pause auch noch vorne welche wechseln...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BlackBeauty5700 (25. September 2008)

Dann mach dort mal Druck damit wir am Donnerstag mit am Start sind 
Und vergess Dein Licht nicht...nicht das Du ein Wildschein umfährst



g0ldfish schrieb:


> Ich warte jetzt seit 1 Woche auf neue Bremsklötze... momentan funktioniert nur die Vorderradbremse, geht auch, aber mit zweien geht besser.
> Falls die jemals ankommen und ich wieder bremsen kann, dann komm ich auch mit...
> blackbeauty hat mir so die Ohren vollgeschwärmt, dann will ich jetzt auch!


----------



## reo-fahrer (25. September 2008)

was brauchst du denn für Beläge?

MfG
Stefan


----------



## wotan_S_rache (26. September 2008)

ich war gestern fahrn


----------



## g0ldfish (26. September 2008)

Ich brauch Beläge für Formula Oro. Hauptsache bremst. Montag sind die bestimmt da... vielleicht sind sie ja auch heute gekommen, hab vergessen im Arbeitseifer nach zufragen. Bestellt sind sie schon lange.


----------



## reo-fahrer (26. September 2008)

da hab ich hier noch welche liegen. Willst du originale oder Koolstop? Details --> PM

MfG
Stefan


----------



## orchknurz (26. Oktober 2008)

Ready to Nightride ?
Donnerstag 17:30 am TG


----------



## orchknurz (29. Oktober 2008)

bis jetzt sind wir zu 2. und falls es pisst wird es eh nur waldautobahn...

sonntag mittag wär eine alternative mal ne längere tour zu fahren.

gruß flo


----------



## Didi123 (30. Oktober 2008)

heute haut's nicht mehr hin, aber sonntag wäre ich viell. auch dabei.
gibt's schon nähere infos - wohin, wie lang, tempo, braucht man 'ne lampe...?

gruß, didi


----------



## orchknurz (30. Oktober 2008)

Didi123 schrieb:


> heute haut's nicht mehr hin, aber sonntag wäre ich viell. auch dabei.
> gibt's schon nähere infos - wohin, wie lang, tempo, braucht man 'ne lampe...?
> 
> gruß, didi



kann heute leider nur mit einer funzel fahren, daher wirds eher richtung waldautobahn gehn... sonst hätte ich vorgeschlagen einige trails einzupacken und erstmal bis birkensee...wenn mann(frau) ausreichen´d mit akkus versorgt ist könnte man auch mal bis zum moritzberg raus
gruß flo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Didi123 (31. Oktober 2008)

orchknurz schrieb:


> kann heute leider nur mit einer funzel fahren, daher wirds eher richtung waldautobahn gehn... sonst hätte ich vorgeschlagen einige trails einzupacken und erstmal bis birkensee...wenn mann(frau) ausreichen´d mit akkus versorgt ist könnte man auch mal bis zum moritzberg raus
> gruß flo



hast du das jetzt auf gestern bezogen oder für'n sonntag...?!


----------



## orchknurz (31. Oktober 2008)

war auf donnerstag bezogen... sonntags fahr ich dann doch lieber tagsüber...
diesen sonntag wollte ich den fränkischen gebirgsweg fahren von pegnitz nach hersbruck-bzw lauf oder nbg. ein arbeitskollege ist krank und ich darf nun morgen + sonntag arbeiten  

Donnerstag 6.11. Nightride ab Tiergarten gegen 17:30 
für ca 2-3std  wer hat lust ?


----------



## WyRoz (6. August 2011)

Seid ihr eig. noch aktiv?
falls ja würd ichs mir gern anschaun.


----------



## G-zero (8. August 2011)

6 Jahre später. Tiergarten Nightride Revival diese Saison ?

Gruß

Tobi


----------



## Milan0 (9. August 2011)

Wird jetzt wohl alles übers Fratzenbuch ausgemacht.


----------



## tobyv (19. August 2011)

Wie heisst die Seite auf Fratzenbuch? Würde mich interessieren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBermLuS (20. August 2011)

als ob alles nur noch über fb geht.........wo soll das nur enden


----------



## WyRoz (8. September 2012)

Revival!!!
Ich will jetzt mal in ner Gruppe ne Nachtrunde drehn.
Wer hat Lust?


----------



## microbat (9. September 2012)

Hi - ich bin genereller frace-buch verweigerer...
schreib einfach unter:
*Biker in und rund um Nürnberg gesucht - Teil 2*
rein, wann es los geht...


----------



## Memory (28. September 2012)

Hi habe hier ein Video gefuden, das mehr Lust auf ein Nightride macht.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pSFydmB12gY&feature=youtu.be


----------

